

Windows 8 apps passes 20,000 mark, or does it?  - alexonline
http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/fuzzy-logic/57629-windows-8-apps-passes-20000-mark-or-does-it?
News reports say that the Windows Store in Windows 8 has "20,000 apps", most of which are free, in its global store, but is this really true?
======
TommyDANGerous
Love Windows 8, need more apps!

